# Partslist software for woodshop



## Mattvester (Jul 25, 2011)

I am looking for software to mange our woodshop furniture and parts.I would like to be able to account for all parts in a run of furniture and hand out cut lists for each specific part( ex. Tops / corner posts ). Any suggestions ?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Are you looking for ONLY a PL or are you also designing these in CAD? If it's only a PL, seems to be that an Excel spreadsheet is about all you would need. It would be pretty easy to build in some simple formulas, but not entirely sure what all you are wanting it to do.


----------



## Mattvester (Jul 25, 2011)

*software for wood shop*

Thank you for the reply.The CAD part would not be necessary.On top of being able to print out lists of total sums of specific parts,having the ability to track inventory,wood and supplies used would be a bonus.I agree that an Excel spreadsheet seems like the way to go.I have basic knowledge of Excel but maybe having a person with more experience with Excel could help manage the project.There does not seem to be a program specifically made for a wood shop and this purpose out there.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Are you looking for a complete shop management tool or is this a supplemental application? Will multiple people access it or just you? Have you considered something like QuickBooks Premier as it allows you to track inventory? I've been using QuickBooks Pro for a few years now, but haven't used the Premier edition. It looks like it might be a good option for you, not sure. I am pretty handy with Excel, but a lot of this depends on what you are really after.


----------



## pmcwood (Jul 27, 2011)

Excel is probably the best to start out with. So you can get a feel of what you really need. Get a nephew or niece to make a spreadsheet for you, if you have a really geeky nephew or niece, tell them you'd like a database like Accel

If you find a program it will probably be:
#1 Expensive
#2 Bloated with stuff you don't need


----------



## Mattvester (Jul 25, 2011)

This program will be mostly a supplemental application accessed by other workers mainly for their cut list after all orders have been logged.Quickbooks is already in use in the office so maybe it can be incorporated. After further research Excel seems to be a flexible application for what we are looking for.I am currently talking to a few people who have set up systems for other businesses.
I agree that a specific program for this purpose would be expensive and full of bloatware.
Thanks again for the info and ideas.


----------



## FDSolutionsllc (Jun 26, 2009)

*Partslist Software*

I'm not sure I understand exactly what you're wanting the software to do, but we've had good luck with Cutlist Plus.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

That looks pretty cool. They have a free version too you can use, but is limited to 5 parts. Might be useful though to demo it.


----------



## Mattvester (Jul 25, 2011)

*Woods op software*

I am going to give cutlist plus a look.I have not seen this particular one yet.Thank you for the info.


----------



## fish-n-fins (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been using Cutlist Pro for a few years- parts can be identified by sub-components, with give 'nesting' diagrams to reduce waste, keeps track of inventory, can print labels off for pieces as they are cut- when I get a project going- I put all the parts in with final dimensions and end up with a print out of what comes from where etc, take it to the shop and check-off as you go- highly recommend.


----------



## Mattvester (Jul 25, 2011)

*Woodshop software*

The waste saving abilities of cutlist pro look great.We use many sheets of veneered plywood per run and hundreds of poplar drawer parts.We are playing with the free version.Thanks again.


----------



## FDSolutionsllc (Jun 26, 2009)

*Woods op software*

I'm glad I was able to be of some help to you. We've had excellent results with the Cutlist Plus software. We do a lot of edgebanding, and that feature has been very handy too.


----------

